# For Sale - Automatic Slider Fifth Wheel Hitch



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

I have for sale.....Automatic Slider 5th Wheel Hitch. This is the ultimate in slider hitches for short bed trucks used to pull fifth wheel RV's. It works automatically, no stopping to pull levers to slide your fiver back. No forgetting & having your fiver hit your truck cab! I used this hitch and have taken very good care of it. The hitch is rated for 18K. It is a PullRite Superglide. Included with the hitch are Superrails, posts and a capture plate. If you need a set of Reese rails, I have an unused set I'll make a great deal on also. If you are interested in a hitch of this caliber, send me a message and we'll work out the details. Cost for new hitch, mounting kit and capture plate is currently $2400 or more. Asking $900 for quick sale. If you would like to talk about it, send me a PM with your phone & I will call you on my dime.

Located near Asheville, NC.


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Just thought I'd add the reason for selling.....upgraded truck to a long bed, so didn't need the slider hitch anymore.


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Bump....still available. Get it before the spring rush.


----------

